# 7" Orange Piraya



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

special thanks to frankie09c, he shared one of his beautiful piraya with me out of his mixed pygo tank when he didnt have to. also drove and deliverd the fish to me. thanks frankie









heres a picture with no lights ,just the sunlight from the windows at the front of the house.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Love it Marco ! is that Your huge tank he's in ?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Jon87 said:


> Love it Marco ! is that Your huge tank he's in ?


yep, hes in here. this is a pic before i put him in


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Great looking piraya Marco and the tank looks awesome.
Will you be keeping him solo in there or are you going to get more pygos?


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

beautifull man what size tank is he in, going to get more?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i have 4 reds that i might mix in with him later


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

marco said:


> i have 4 reds that i might mix in with him later


Ok, nice..............


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

hes in a 300gal, 8 foot








<---- my own emoticon


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I dont know how many p's your planning total but it may be a ggo idea to get a couple other new fish too before adding the four reds so that the piraya isnt the odd man out.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Very nice piraya. and fanatastic looking tank. its huge


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

Very nice looking Piraya. Love the color on him. I cant wait to see that tank fully stocked


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

that's one lovely looking piraya.
no plan on adding more pirayas to do a single specie tank? it would look deadly


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Please dont mix that piraya with Reds....ahhh

anyway, nice piraya....i bet he LOVES that tank.


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

thanks marco i'm glad you your happy with your purchase.

keep us posted with his growth.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Your piraya looks awsome and so does your set up too!







Are you planning on adding anymore pygos? If you are in the near future I may be selling one of my terns to make room.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

awesome looking piraya! good size tank too.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

impressive tank and great piraya


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

your tank is awesome i wish i had the space to have a large tank. good luck with the piraya


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice looking tank and piraya marco I hope you share this one often as well. You have a great collection!!


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

thats tank looks hella long . whats the measurements? looks good tho


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

did you put all of them in yet?


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

beautiful fish.


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

hey marco, did he start eating yet? what you feeding him?


----------

